

Ask HN: What do you think of my start-up? - unifolio

Hi,<p>I am looking for feedback on a project I am working on called Unifolio. The url is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;unifolio.co.uk&#x2F;<p>In a nut shell it is a free student focussed portfolio website. The ultimate goal is to allow students from creative fields to showcase both themselves and their work in the best possible light to potential employers, which will hopefully increase their chances of gaining employment. You can learn a bit more about the project here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.unifolio.co.uk&#x2F;about-us&#x2F;<p>The main areas I would like feedback are on the registration process and control areas of the site. Any and all feedback is welcome.<p>Thanks<p>Miles
======
davidsmith8900
\- Miles, I like the idea. It's not bad.

